# Is it a good trade?



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Hello all,

I currently have a Tippmann 98 custom pro electronic trigger fully automatic paintball gun. Well I have it listed on a local selling forum to sell it. Well today I was offered a Bowtech Tomkat compound bow. It needs the new cables and string put on it and that's it. My question to you guys is: Is it a good trade? I've always wanted to get into now hunting with my grandpa. But, I don't know if trading a top of the line paintball gun for a Bowtech tomkat that doesn't have a string set up on it is a good idea. I woul value the paintball gun that has been "collecting dust" at 160$.

Thank you


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well your not going to kill a deer with a paintball gun... find out how much the strings will cost.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

The man already has the strings and cables. The local archery store would charge $45.00 to string it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ask the archery store what the value of that bow is... And check the draw length to be sure it fits you (archery store).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BowTech-TomKat-Bow-/331161313063?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d1ac09f27

Read the reviews !


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for that youngdon. That helps. I am going to request that the guy gets the cables taken care of himself. After all, my item works flawlessly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check the draw length ! If your archery store doesn't have or can't get the parts you may be screwed.

Also is he giving you a release or does he use fingers ? Arrows ? If they are carbon check and see if they are still good.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I would also have the limbs inspected very closely for any cracks. I haven't lived until a bow explodes on you (or the shooter next to you) at full draw.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I plan on meeting at the local store so it can be inspected and then go from there. The local archery store does deal with Bowtech. I watched a few videos of how a now should fit your body and plan to have that tested.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds like you have a good plan.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

He also said he had uncut carbon arrows. The story goes he took the string off to relax the limbs. So if that's the truth that's good news because it means the strings didn't pop.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

never heard of a modern compound bow needing to have the limbs relaxed

recurves,longbows,self bows

yes they need to be unstrung to let the limbs relaxe

like i said aint never heard of a comound needing that

just sounds fishy to me,jm2cw


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the words sgb. I never knew that. He said he did it because it was going to sit awhile. Again that made a bell go off in my head.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Like SGB said, compound bows never need to have tension taken off the limbs unless it is getting re-strung. Changing string & cable, or putting new limbs on the riser are things you do to a compound bow, but letting the limbs relax sound like a case of dry-fire or torqueing the wrist & popping the string off the top cam. Either way, that often times cracks the limbs, so that is what I would be concerned about. Plus, if it cant be adjusted to your proper draw length, it aint gonna work.


----------

